# Whats the best way to send parcels



## 2seconds

Hi i was just wondering what was the best, most reliable way to send parcels to spain but not cost the earth.


----------



## rjnpenang

The post office, register it!.


----------



## chris(madrid)

As per Rob - But make sure it comes such that it HAS TO BE SIGNED FOR. But if it's a LARGE parcel it will NOT be accepted by the normal postal service - especially here where the rules are VERY stiff. 

Parcel-force (parcel farce to many) will use which ever carrier/courier will take the business if it's oversized. The downside of certified/registered mail is that it can CONSIDERABLY delay delivery.

As an aside - there are certain items that are (were anyway) perfectly legal to send via UK post office postal service that will get you into SERIOUS trouble here if detected (and just about ALL parcels are now scanned at the "borders").


----------



## rjnpenang

Chris, I believe there are now hand scanners that will pick up banknotes in an envelope, I remember when I was in my 20s and hitchhiking around Europe, I usually arrived penniless in Dover so I had to ask my mother to send me a 5 pound note in an envelope marked "Poste Restante, Dover". Happy (Innocent) Days. Rob


----------



## chris(madrid)

Yup - I think they were originally designed to pick up less pleasant contents, though.


----------



## SunnySpain

Is this thread a joke mor what ?


You send parcfels by post, what exactly do you not understand about the post service, pay and post, its a 20th century that caught on real good - no pigeons required - lol


----------



## Pasanada

You've more chance of strapping your parcel to a pidgeon and having your delivery made than the Correos delivering anything!!! Never known such an amatuer (sp?) outfit!!!


----------



## chris(madrid)

SunnySpain said:


> You send parcfels by post, what exactly do you not understand about the post service, pay and post, its a 20th century that caught on real good - no pigeons required - lol


Not had them lose anything yet then! 

This year I've had Parcel Force lose a 90cm long bit of special metal tube (couldn't be over a metre as then the post want take it). 

Spanish post lost a parcel from the USA. Oddly it was "found" when a mate saw VERY similar (the same as they were made to order) on Spanish Ebay, and questioned it. Suddenly arrived 3 months late! 

I've actually found undelivered mail on the road - took it in - the excuse was "they blew out of the scooter box" - the postman saw it. I asked if he's tried to recover it - "No he was running late".

Also I've a friend in Cataluña who NARROWLY escaped imprisonment because he was sent something by post from the UK that requires a licensed courier here.

Also Euro49 from UK actually takes 120hours - this is advertised by the carriers. Only true FAST service I've had in Madrid is TNT - but expensive.


----------



## rjnpenang

I´ve the correos send parcels/letters to the UK & Malaysia, no problems whatsoever.


----------



## chris(madrid)

rjnpenang said:


> I´ve the correos send parcels/letters to the UK & Malaysia, no problems whatsoever.


Yup - sending from Spain seems to work VERY well - but delivery is nowhere near as good. Spain->UK 3 days average. UK->Spain minimum one week - nearer two.


----------



## chris(madrid)

ime - for any INLAND deliveries of parcels - it's always been better (and once or twice- CHEAPER) to use couriers (nacex etc). The down side has been occasionally (depends where you live) that they wanted to deliver when I (or others) could not be at home to collect - but not often.

ONE EXCEPTION - sending things COD. Oddly this works fast-ish with correos.


----------



## Murcia4949

*quote*



ianpaullogan said:


> Hello.
> we operate a weekly low cost transport service to/from Spain, please email me if you want a quick price
> also we operate an on line shopping service witht he major supermarkets / department stores
> kind rgrds
> 
> ian



I need to get a wall picture to La Manga Del Mar Menor Between Sept 20-24 -it weighs 6kg and the size is 80x80cm and 20 cm wide... Can you assist and how much please


----------

